# Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out



## Tank

Some people arent comfortable with public displays of affection. Dont believe me? Consider the scene that unfolded at a Hartford Public High School (in Hartford, Connecticut), when audiences reacted to a pro-gay advocacy play featuring two boys locking lips.

Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Dude111

Thats incredibly sad........


WOULD THEY DO THE SAME HAD 2 GIRLS KISSED??


----------



## Moonglow

we know that we don't want to see any gay affection unless, it is between two young hot women.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I can understand how uncomfortable that would make some people feel, though, I wonder why people so sensitive can be so insensitive of others.  When I'm engaged with someone or observe a group of people engaged in blessing everyone and everything I get very uncomfortable, but that's their choice and I will extricate myself politely without projecting rejection.


----------



## Tank

Dude111 said:


> Thats incredibly sad........
> 
> 
> WOULD THEY DO THE SAME HAD 2 GIRLS KISSED??


Do you enjoy watching two boys kiss?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tank said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats incredibly sad........
> 
> 
> WOULD THEY DO THE SAME HAD 2 GIRLS KISSED??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you enjoy watching two boys kiss?
Click to expand...


Honestly, it makes me uncomfortable.  Only bigots, zealots, the self righteous and assholes - but I repeat myself - make a big deal out of it.


----------



## alan1

Moonglow said:


> *we* know that *we *don't want to see any gay affection unless, it is between two young hot women.



Who is this mysterious *we* that you speak of?


----------



## Katzndogz

Obviously someone is uncomfortable with others exercising their freedom of discretion.


----------



## Tank

They should have at least warned the families of what was going to happen.


----------



## chanel

Promoting the gay lifestyle is now an educational objective in many states.  "Anti-bullying" laws can require schools to "celebrate"  the protected classes of students.  We will be seeing a whole lot more of this in the near future.


----------



## jillian

chanel said:


> Promoting the gay lifestyle is now an educational objective in many states.  "Anti-bullying" laws can require schools to "celebrate"  the protected classes of students.  We will be seeing a whole lot more of this in the near future.



so it's only ok when straight kids kiss?

let me know when that seems fair to you.


----------



## Katzndogz

Life is not fair.


----------



## chanel

No Jillian. I don't think there should be any kissing in school.


----------



## jillian

Tipsycatlover said:


> Life is not fair.



but government has to be. 

schools don't get to be discriminatory. they can't force the other kids to sit there. but i wouldn't go applauding the ignorant walking out.

i'm pretty sure people did that when the first inter-racial kisses occurred on stage/screen, too.


----------



## Katzndogz

jillian said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but government has to be.
> 
> schools don't get to be discriminatory. they can't force the other kids to sit there. but i wouldn't go applauding the ignorant walking out.
> 
> i'm pretty sure people did that when the first inter-racial kisses occurred on stage/screen, too.
Click to expand...


Do you understand the concept of freedom?   If you do, you might applaud the two boys kissing in public, AND you would champion the rights of the offended to get up and walk out.  It is not bigotry, merely an exercise of their own right of discretion.


----------



## editec

Now if those boys had theatrically cut off each others heads in a violent display of rage, nobody would have objected.

But _KISSING?!_

Have these theater types _no shame?_


----------



## RadiomanATL

So these were just highschoolers, no family in attendance.

I think they were just being kids. Dumb jocks will be dumb jocks, look for attention and a chance to ridicule those who are not jocks. And from the article it looks like they knew there would be homosexual themes in the play and had the option to not attend.

I will say that if I attended a play with my family, without being made aware of a strong homosexual theme beforehand, my family and I would walk out as well. But without making a ruckus. I have a 5 year old and a 2 year old. They don't even know the basics of the birds and the bees yet. I don't want to jump in to the deep end of the pool with them on that issue when they aren't ready for it, so to speak.


----------



## chanel

Yes. And the principal gambled on the idea that they were mature enough to handle it. But he obviously doesn't understand teenagers very well.

Promoting sexuality in school should never be a goal. Hetero - homo - or any other kind. This guy sounds like an idiot. But like I said, we'll be hearing a whole lot more of these stories. There is no shortage of morons dictating "education"


----------



## 007

Tank said:


> Some people aren&#8217;t comfortable with public displays of affection. Don&#8217;t believe me? Consider the scene that unfolded at a Hartford Public High School (in Hartford, Connecticut), when audiences reacted to a pro-gay advocacy play featuring two boys locking lips.
> 
> Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out | TheBlaze.com



This is no surprise. Disgust is the natural reaction to sexual perversion by normal people.


----------



## Tank

Homosexuals get off by being homosexual in front of kids.


----------



## nitroz

They should tell everyone to deal with it.

Equal rights for everyone, yo!


----------



## Sunni Man

Tank said:


> Homosexuals get off by being homosexual in front of kids.


So true.

There is basically NO difference between homos and child molesters.


----------



## Tank

Next it will be the homosexual group NAMBLA putting on plays at elementry schools.


----------



## Sunni Man

Tank said:


> Next it will be the homosexual group NAMBLA putting on plays at elementry schools.


It will be the way homos recruit new members into their perverted lifestyle.


----------



## Sunni Man

GayStone is    as usual.


----------



## midcan5

When Igor Stravinsky's 'Rite of Spring' was first performed the audience rioted, now it is considered a masterpiece, so eventually we come to a place of acceptance, only time is required.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0xNo2894Fw]Igor Stravinsky "The Rite of Spring" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

So we are to expect gay sex to be considered classic in the future and to be honored?   Nope.  Same sex relationships will rise like they always have, and they will fall like they always have.

No culture that has normalized same sex relationships has survived.  If it had, we would not be having this conversation.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I'll say this, I'd rather two men kiss than watch vomiting, farting, sloppy, profane and crude so called humor.  But thats just me.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Tank said:


> Homosexuals get off by being homosexual in front of kids.



Psst...they are always homosexuals regardless of who is around.


----------



## nitroz

Sunni Man said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals get off by being homosexual in front of kids.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> There is basically NO difference between homos and child molesters.
Click to expand...


Just because you show "gay" affection infront of a bunch of influential youths doesn't make you a molester. People don't decide if they are gay or not, people are born that way. It's been scientifically proven. Would you rather have your child know how to be safe straight or gay? Even if you don't actually know your child's orientation?


----------



## jillian

chanel said:


> No Jillian. I don't think there should be any kissing in school.



i agree with that.

but that isn't what your post said.


----------



## Tank

I bet those two homosexuals were more excited then ever to be kissing in front of children.


----------



## freedombecki

MountainMan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *we* know that *we *don't want to see any gay affection unless, it is between two young hot women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this mysterious *we* that you speak of?
Click to expand...

You do realize you are speaking to someone who removes his pants to moon people he disagrees with every three seconds, do you not?


----------



## theHawk

What a surprise, people were naturally disgusted by homosexuality.

But hey, lets pretend its A-OK to be gay and keep promoting it in schools!

Carry on, homo-enablers.


----------



## Truthmatters

Bigotry just makes people stupid


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tipsycatlover said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but government has to be.
> 
> schools don't get to be discriminatory. they can't force the other kids to sit there. but i wouldn't go applauding the ignorant walking out.
> 
> i'm pretty sure people did that when the first inter-racial kisses occurred on stage/screen, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand the concept of freedom?   If you do, you might applaud the two boys kissing in public, AND you would champion the rights of the offended to get up and walk out.  It is not bigotry, merely an exercise of their own right of discretion.
Click to expand...


Don't be silly, Tipsy.  Only oppressed minorities, as defined by Jillian, have any rights or freedoms.  Everyone else has to just sit down, shut up, and swallow whatever propaganda and advocacy they wish to dish out.  Anything else is "the government being unfair".  Just because YOU can't see how people choosing of their own free will to get up and walk out has fuck-all to do with the government, or even the school itself, doesn't mean that it's not still the cruel lash of government discrimination.  You know it's true because Jillian said so.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tank said:


> Homosexuals get off by being homosexual in front of kids.



In truth, you actually have a point.  I know a number of people in the gay/alternative community - NOT close friends, because I despise such crass, selfish behavior - who take a great deal of delight in displaying their behavior in public places specifically for the purpose of rubbing it in the faces of straight people.  I'm not talking about holding hands or a quick peck on the lips here.  I'm talking full-on liplocks and other PDAs such that I would be uncomfortable watching a hetero couple doing the same thing in public.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Tank said:


> Some people arent comfortable with public displays of affection. Dont believe me? Consider the scene that unfolded at a Hartford Public High School (in Hartford, Connecticut), when audiences reacted to a pro-gay advocacy play featuring two boys locking lips.
> 
> Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out | TheBlaze.com



One could expect that a play about pro-gay advocacy would advocate for gay people to be treated the same as straights.

What's new in schools is teaching on tolerance, and this high school shows they have a long way to go.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Sky Dancer said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people arent comfortable with public displays of affection. Dont believe me? Consider the scene that unfolded at a Hartford Public High School (in Hartford, Connecticut), when audiences reacted to a pro-gay advocacy play featuring two boys locking lips.
> 
> Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One could expect that a play about pro-gay advocacy *would advocate for gay people to be treated the same as straights.
> 
> What's new in schools is teaching on tolerance, and this high school shows they have a long way to go.
Click to expand...


And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people arent comfortable with public displays of affection. Dont believe me? Consider the scene that unfolded at a Hartford Public High School (in Hartford, Connecticut), when audiences reacted to a pro-gay advocacy play featuring two boys locking lips.
> 
> Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One could expect that a play about pro-gay advocacy *would advocate for gay people to be treated the same as straights.
> 
> What's new in schools is teaching on tolerance, and this high school shows they have a long way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  The whole point of the play is to humanize gay people.
  I suspect the "walk out" was Christian organized.


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One could expect that a play about pro-gay advocacy *would advocate for gay people to be treated the same as straights.
> 
> What's new in schools is teaching on tolerance, and this high school shows they have a long way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  The whole point of the play is to humanize gay people.
> I suspect the "walk out" was Christian organized.
Click to expand...


you suspect that "everything" is christian organized.


----------



## Sky Dancer

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  The whole point of the play is to humanize gay people.
> I suspect the "walk out" was Christian organized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suspect that "everything" is christian organized.
Click to expand...


Everything anti-gay in America, usually is.  Gays acting as natural as straights usually offends the Christian crowd more than any other US group.

Here's a timeline of the anti-gay movement:
http://www.splcenter.org/get-inform...e-all-issues/2005/spring/the-thirty-years-war

It is Christians who figure most prominently in the anti-gay movement.


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  The whole point of the play is to humanize gay people.
> I suspect the "walk out" was Christian organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you suspect that "everything" is christian organized.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything anti-gay usually is.
Click to expand...




of course it is.

now, run along before a *dominionist* catches you in the open! 

nutbar


----------



## Sky Dancer

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you suspect that "everything" is christian organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything anti-gay usually is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is.
> 
> now, run along before a *dominionist* catches you in the open!
> 
> nutbar
Click to expand...


Read Jeff Sharlet's book, THE FAMILY, and get back to me.


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything anti-gay usually is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is.
> 
> now, run along before a *dominionist* catches you in the open!
> 
> nutbar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Jeff Sharlet's book, THE FAMILY, and get back to me.
Click to expand...


sorry, i'll be busy alphabetizing my sock drawer.

there's a special on tin foil at albertson's, btw. 

stock up before the dominionists get it all!


----------



## Sky Dancer

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is.
> 
> now, run along before a *dominionist* catches you in the open!
> 
> nutbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Jeff Sharlet's book, THE FAMILY, and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, i'll be busy alphabetizing my sock drawer.
> 
> there's a special on tin foil at albertson's, btw.
> 
> stock up before the dominionists get it all!
Click to expand...

I'm sure you wouldn't bother reading a well written and well researched book that might open your mind.

It has 40 pages of references.

I appreciate the humor, del.  Have a good day.


----------



## Tank

Sky, you are not a heterosexual, so you can't understand the natural gag reflex people have when seeing homosexuals being romantic.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Tank said:


> Sky, you are not a heterosexual, so you can't understand the natural gag reflex people have when seeing homosexuals being romantic.



You don't understand the gay reflex I have about anti-gay bigots either.


----------



## Tank

Sky Dancer said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sky, you are not a heterosexual, so you can't understand the natural gag reflex people have when seeing homosexuals being romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand the gay reflex I have about anti-gay bigots either.
Click to expand...

Do you really think that anal sex is good for mankind?


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Jeff Sharlet's book, THE FAMILY, and get back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i'll be busy alphabetizing my sock drawer.
> 
> there's a special on tin foil at albertson's, btw.
> 
> stock up before the dominionists get it all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't bother reading a well written and well researched book that might open your mind.
> 
> It has 40 pages of references.
> 
> I appreciate the humor, del.  Have a good day.
Click to expand...


if by open my mind, you mean be reduced to a jabbering paranoid fruitcake, no, i wouldn't.





not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## manifold

Kiki Cannoli said:


> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.



Perhaps they went in supporting the cause but underestimated the involuntary repulsion they would feel upon seeing two dudes making out.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they went in supporting the cause but underestimated the involuntary repulsion they would feel upon seeing two dudes making out.
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

del said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they went in supporting the cause but underestimated the involuntary repulsion they would feel upon seeing two dudes making out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yup, Secretariat fast indeed.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

manifold said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't that the crazy making component of this story?  If you don't like 'the gays' don't support an advocacy event.  S I M P L E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they went in supporting the cause but underestimated the involuntary repulsion they would feel upon seeing two dudes making out.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I wonder how many NFL fans turned their TVs off, or Bronco fans burned their shirts or Tebow fans gagged after this little diddy.


----------



## Ravi

How is this really any different from the outrage over the n-word in the Huck Finn play?


----------



## Tank

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I wonder how many NFL fans turned their TVs off, or Bronco fans burned their shirts or Tebow fans gagged after this little diddy.


Gross


----------



## Ravi

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I wonder how many NFL fans turned their TVs off, or Bronco fans burned their shirts or Tebow fans gagged after this little diddy.


 Tim is gay???


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> How is this really any different from the outrage over the n-word in the Huck Finn play?


The n-word won't make you throw up.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Ravi said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many NFL fans turned their TVs off, or Bronco fans burned their shirts or Tebow fans gagged after this little diddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim is gay???
Click to expand...


Funny thing is Tebow participated in an anti Gay PSA one year ago.  And yet, on national TV during the big he man's show...mmmwwwhhhhaaaa!


----------



## Ravi

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many NFL fans turned their TVs off, or Bronco fans burned their shirts or Tebow fans gagged after this little diddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim is gay???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is Tebow participated in an anti Gay PSA one year ago.  And yet, on national TV during the big he man's show...mmmwwwhhhhaaaa!
Click to expand...

LOL! I totally missed that.



> Although Tim Tebow filmed a Superbowl commercial in 2010 for the anti-gay, anti-abortion organization Focus On The Family (FOTF), he seems to have no problem sharing a male-on-male lip-lock in front of thousands (millions?) of onlookers.
> 
> On Sunday, the Denver Broncos quarterback kissed Demaryius Thomas after Thomas caught a touchdown pass.



Tim Tebow, Denver Broncos Quarterback And Focus On The Family Spokesperson, Kisses Demaryius Thomas


----------



## Valerie

Cecilie1200 said:


> In truth, you actually have a point.  I know a number of people in the gay/alternative community - NOT close friends, *because I despise such crass, selfish behavior - who take a great deal of delight in displaying their behavior in public places specifically for the purpose of rubbing it in the faces* of straight people.  I'm not talking about holding hands or a quick peck on the lips here.  I'm talking full-on liplocks and other PDAs such that I would be uncomfortable watching a hetero couple doing the same thing in public.





  Oh but thanks so much for publicly displaying your leather ass thong complete with dominatrix whip every time you make another snide post on the internet!


----------



## nitroz

....

Time to troll!






















Just because of posts by some homophobic members on this forum. 
u mad?


----------



## Tank

nitroz just came out of the closet


----------



## nitroz

Tank said:


> nitroz just came out of the closet



More pics?

OK!





(just for you since you are a racist, tank. <3)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Tank said:


> Some people arent comfortable with public displays of affection. Dont believe me? Consider the scene that unfolded at a Hartford Public High School (in Hartford, Connecticut), when audiences reacted to a pro-gay advocacy play featuring two boys locking lips.
> 
> Gay Kiss During High School Musical Leads to a Student Walk-Out | TheBlaze.com



In my opinion its wrong to have any kind of public displays of affection in a high school musical be it between 2 girls, 2 guys, or a guy and a girl.


----------



## villdoc

none of this bothers be, meh. HOWEVER I ENJOY watching 2 Girls Kiss(lipstick lesb pref)


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  The whole point of the play is to humanize gay people.
> I suspect the "walk out" was Christian organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you suspect that "everything" is christian organized.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything anti-gay in America, usually is.  Gays acting as natural as straights usually offends the Christian crowd more than any other US group.
> 
> Here's a timeline of the anti-gay movement:
> The Thirty Years War | Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> It is Christians who figure most prominently in the anti-gay movement.
Click to expand...


Religious Muslims and Jews are also offended by homosexuality.


----------



## 2twsted4colorTV

Tipsycatlover said:


> So we are to expect gay sex to be considered classic in the future and to be honored?   Nope.  Same sex relationships will rise like they always have, and they will fall like they always have.
> 
> No culture that has normalized same sex relationships has survived.  If it had, we would not be having this conversation.



I find it interesting that when conservatives object to something or are offended, they are labeled bigots and ____phobes.  But when liberals object to something or are offended, every effort must be made to correct and reverse whatever it is they are offended by. 

I wonder how many liberals would get up and walk out if the play were about hunters shooting an elk or loggers cutting down a tree.


----------



## Katzndogz

2twsted4colorTV said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to expect gay sex to be considered classic in the future and to be honored?   Nope.  Same sex relationships will rise like they always have, and they will fall like they always have.
> 
> No culture that has normalized same sex relationships has survived.  If it had, we would not be having this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that when conservatives object to something or are offended, they are labeled bigots and ____phobes.  But when liberals object to something or are offended, every effort must be made to correct and reverse whatever it is they are offended by.
> 
> I wonder how many liberals would get up and walk out if the play were about hunters shooting an elk or loggers cutting down a tree.
Click to expand...


OOOHHHH Good one!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Tipsycatlover said:


> 2twsted4colorTV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to expect gay sex to be considered classic in the future and to be honored?   Nope.  Same sex relationships will rise like they always have, and they will fall like they always have.
> 
> No culture that has normalized same sex relationships has survived.  If it had, we would not be having this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that when conservatives object to something or are offended, they are labeled bigots and ____phobes.  But when liberals object to something or are offended, every effort must be made to correct and reverse whatever it is they are offended by.
> 
> I wonder how many liberals would get up and walk out if the play were about hunters shooting an elk or loggers cutting down a tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOHHHH Good one!
Click to expand...


Not really, you see I would know the subject matter of what I were to see. Additionally, I can appreciate and acknowledge that with which I disagree without the slightest complulsion to squash said existence.  Why?  Because there is no right nor wrong, there only IS.


----------



## Tank

It's natural to be replused by homosexuality.


----------



## Sky Dancer

It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.


----------



## Sky Dancer

High_Gravity said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you suspect that "everything" is christian organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything anti-gay in America, usually is.  Gays acting as natural as straights usually offends the Christian crowd more than any other US group.
> 
> Here's a timeline of the anti-gay movement:
> The Thirty Years War | Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> It is Christians who figure most prominently in the anti-gay movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religious Muslims and Jews are also offended by homosexuality.
Click to expand...


It is natural for religious people to be bigoted.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sky Dancer said:


> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.



Nice avatar!


----------



## Tank

Sky Dancer said:


> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.


You have much bigotry for those that don't find you're homosexuality totally awesome.

You think these kids should give a standing ovation when the homosexuals kissed?

Alot of people can't help that they get nauseated from seeing homosexuality, it's not a pretty site.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> You have much bigotry for those that don't find you're homosexuality totally awesome.
> 
> You think these kids should give a standing ovation when the homosexuals kissed?
> 
> Alot of people can't help that they get nauseated from seeing homosexuality, it's not a pretty site.
Click to expand...


I think 2 women kissing is a pretty sight.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Tank said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> You have much bigotry for those that don't find you're homosexuality totally awesome.
> 
> You think these kids should give a standing ovation when the homosexuals kissed?
> 
> Alot of people can't help that they get nauseated from seeing homosexuality, it's not a pretty site.
Click to expand...


I don't know how anyone could be repulsed by my avie.


----------



## manifold

Tank said:


> It's natural to be replused by homosexuality.





Sky Dancer said:


> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.



Yup, and yup.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> I think 2 women kissing is a pretty sight.


----------



## Sky Dancer

manifold said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's natural to be replused by homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and yup.
Click to expand...


You repulsed by my avie?


----------



## manifold

Sky Dancer said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's natural to be replused by homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's natural to be repulsed by bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You repulsed by my avie?
Click to expand...




As if you don't already know the implied clarification.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2 women kissing is a pretty sight.
Click to expand...


Please ignore my avie, Tank.  Obviously, you and I have different tastes.  I like Rosie's humor, myself.


----------



## Tank

Sky Dancer said:


> Please ignore my avie, Tank.  Obviously, you and I have different tastes.


Two beautiful women being together is the best homosexuality has to offer, but it is still awkward


----------



## Katzndogz

Is it only the religious that don't want to watch degeneracy?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Tank said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my avie, Tank.  Obviously, you and I have different tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> Two beautiful women being together is the best homosexuality has to offer, but it is still awkward
Click to expand...


Not for me.  It's not awkward at all.  It's completely natural and beautiful.


----------



## Tank

Sky Dancer said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my avie, Tank.  Obviously, you and I have different tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> Two beautiful women being together is the best homosexuality has to offer, but it is still awkward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for me.  It's not awkward at all.  It's completely natural and beautiful.
Click to expand...

You are homosexual.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Tank said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two beautiful women being together is the best homosexuality has to offer, but it is still awkward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me.  It's not awkward at all.  It's completely natural and beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are homosexual.
Click to expand...


Lesbian, technically.


----------



## nitroz

Sky Dancer said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me.  It's not awkward at all.  It's completely natural and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> You are homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lesbian, technically.
Click to expand...


Tank is a religious bigot/homophobe. 
Not once have I seen him try to accept others for who they are regardless if they are "sinful".


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

so, back to that tebow kissing a man thing on national tv...anybody want to bat that around?


----------



## Tank

It's just so wierd that homosexuals are so hateful to the kids, just because they did not want to watch two guys kiss


----------



## Sunni Man

nitroz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals get off by being homosexual in front of kids.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> There is basically NO difference between homos and child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you show "gay" affection infront of a bunch of influential youths doesn't make you a molester. People don't decide if they are gay or not, people are born that way. It's been scientifically proven. Would you rather have your child know how to be safe straight or gay? Even if you don't actually know your child's orientation?
Click to expand...

There is not one single piece of scientific evidence proving that there is a gay gene or that people are born to become a homo.

It is a "Choice" to be become a faggot.   

A sick choice; but still a choice.


----------



## bodecea

I cannot help but wonder how many who walked out were walking "funny" and did so to hide what made them walk "funny"...if you catch my drift.


----------



## Sunni Man

bodecea said:


> I cannot help but wonder how many who walked out were walking "funny" and did so to hide what made them walk "funny"...if you catch my drift.


Were the women who got up to leave walking "funny" also?


----------



## High_Gravity

If it was 2 hot girls kissing the crowd would have broke out into an applause.


----------



## rightwinger

Dude111 said:


> Thats incredibly sad........
> 
> 
> WOULD THEY DO THE SAME HAD 2 GIRLS KISSED??



I'd buy another ticket


----------



## Tank

bodecea said:


> I cannot help but wonder how many who walked out were walking "funny" and did so to hide what made them walk "funny"...if you catch my drift.


See how homosexuals like you fantasize about children.


----------



## nitroz

Sunni Man said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> There is basically NO difference between homos and child molesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you show "gay" affection infront of a bunch of influential youths doesn't make you a molester. People don't decide if they are gay or not, people are born that way. It's been scientifically proven. Would you rather have your child know how to be safe straight or gay? Even if you don't actually know your child's orientation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not one single piece of scientific evidence proving that there is a gay gene or that people are born to become a homo.
> 
> It is a "Choice" to be become a faggot.
> 
> A sick choice; but still a choice.
Click to expand...


Are People Born Gay? Genetics and Homosexuality
Are we born gay? Science suggests yes » Redding Record Searchlight
ARE SOME PEOPLE BORN GAY?


It's a choice to become a Muslim and to hate, Sunni.


----------



## Sunni Man

All the articles say is that there "might" be something there or that studies "suggest" people could be born homo.

As for scientific "proof" there is nothing and NO faggot gene has been found.  

Not hate; just science.


----------



## Tank

People have to be born homosexual, because nobody would be so sick as to choose this


----------



## nitroz

Sunni Man said:


> All the articles say is that there "might" be something there or that studies "suggest" people could be born homo.
> 
> As for scientific "proof" there is nothing and NO faggot gene has been found.
> 
> Not hate; just science.



In those articles, many things that homophobes say have also been debunked.
They clearly said that it's not a choice.

"Despite many attempts, there has been no clear demonstration that parental behavior, even a parent's homosexuality, affects children's sexual orientation. Cultures tolerant of homosexuals do not appear to raise more of them than do less permissive societies."

"Regardless of what causes sexual orientation, there is no plausible justification for oppressing homosexuals. Reasons that have long been offered -- that homosexuals disproportionately molest children, convert heterosexuals to homsexuality, are mentally ill, betray their country -- have been shown to be false."

"Sexuality is about as much a choice as handedness is."

"I hope the readers of the Record Searchlight will look at these matters with an open mind, and remember that the equality being sought is civil equality, and every church will still retain the right to deny marriage to anyone they wish. Are Californians truly ready to write discrimination into our constitution so that a group of people who are different from birth will be treated unequally? I dont think so. I think we are better than that."

"But homophobia remains the one form of bigotry that respectable people can express in public. If the long-overdue national debate on homosexuality took place, the poverty of the anti-homosexual case would become readily apparent."


----------



## Tank

I think what bodecea said in post #93 shows how homosexuals think about children.

But like bodeca says he "cannot help but wonder".


----------



## Sunni Man

A homo has made a "choice" when he let's another man pack his fudge.

It just doesn't happen by accident.


----------



## nitroz

Tank said:


> I think what bodecea said in post #93 shows how homosexuals think about children.
> 
> But like bodeca says he "cannot help but wonder".



Homophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Urban Dictionary: homophobe


(homophobe) a person who hates or fears homosexual people.

you and sunni fall under the term "homophobe"


----------



## nitroz

Sunni Man said:


> A homo has made a "choice" when he let's another man pack his fudge.
> 
> It just doesn't happen by accident.



so the soap isn't slippery enough to drop?

(tbh, dont try to change things. first you said homosexuality in general is a choice, and now you change over to homosexual sex. we aren't focusing about homosexual sex, we are focusing on homosexuality in general)


----------



## Sunni Man

nitroz said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what bodecea said in post #93 shows how homosexuals think about children.
> 
> But like bodeca says he "cannot help but wonder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Urban Dictionary: homophobe
> 
> 
> (homophobe) a person who hates or fears homosexual people.
> 
> you and sunni fall under the term "homophobe"
Click to expand...

There you go lying again as usual Numbnuts.

The word "hate" is not used in the link that you posted and quoted.

I don't hate homos because that would require an emotion that I reserve for normal human beings.

Homos are abnormal humans so they don't qualify.


As for me fearing a homo. What is there to fear?

They are limp wristed and talk with a pronounced lisp.

Basically, homos are just comical acting and yet pathetic at the same time.


----------



## nitroz

Sunni Man said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what bodecea said in post #93 shows how homosexuals think about children.
> 
> But like bodeca says he "cannot help but wonder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Urban Dictionary: homophobe
> 
> 
> (homophobe) a person who hates or fears homosexual people.
> 
> you and sunni fall under the term "homophobe"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again as usual Numbnuts.
> 
> The word "hate" is not used in the link that you posted and quoted.
> 
> I don't hate homos because that would require an emotion that I reserve for normal human beings.
> 
> Homos are abnormal humans so they don't qualify.
> 
> 
> As for me fearing a homo. What is there to fear?
> 
> They are limp wristed and talk with a pronounced lisp.
> 
> Basically, homos are just comical acting and yet pathetic at the same time.
Click to expand...


Tbh, calling them faggots, saying they are no different than child molesters, and even suggesting that homophobia is an illness or is a choice because other people are doing it is Homophobia.  (And the terms/what you said expressed hate)


----------

